# I'm plus size and I.........in pictures...



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I am plus sized and we do inhand showing... ridden showing... concours showing..... and this year want to do basic Dressage. With my Highland K Melody.... My Fell pony Brackenbank Eva and with out new part bred Arab Ollie


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Brackenbank Eva ( Fell Pony) and Warliegh Spot On ( ollie) Part Bred Arab both for inhand showing


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Ohhhhh, what lovely photos! All Y'all look great.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm plus sized and I just have fun 
I'll be going camping in a few days with my big girl. My little girl (in the photo) is going to be ridden by a slimmer friend of mine and we are going to have photo overload so will update then :loveshower:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm subbing to this so that when I finally do get pics of me riding, I can post them. Don't have any current pics, just the ones from when I first got Aires and I wasn't plus size.


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

I'm plus size and I do...endurance? Not actually, not yet. I've ridden a few intro-level rides (10-15 miles), and entered one Limited Distance (25) mile ride, but had to pull due to the rocky terrain making my horse sore (her boots fell off and one couldn't be saved). So in actuality we mostly trail ride, with the occasional lesson.

This was at the Sunriver endurance ride this past summer. We did the 15-mile distance, but as you can see from the dust all over me (and Arya!), we biffed it shortly before this photo was taken. She was watching the horse in front of her instead of the trail in front of her, and tripped over a large flat rock the size of an ice chest lid. She fell to her knees, I fell off, I bruised my ribs pretty badly. After a couple of miles and a VERY painful dismount at a water stop, I decided not to re-mount, and walked at least the last five miles back. Not a fun day, but a good memory nonetheless.



This is us on one of our first few trail rides together, shortly after I got her, just on random trails in my friends neighborhood where I board her:



General riding clinic put on by an experienced endurance rider and trainer:



Trail ride in our local area:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Come on, I know you are out there.....what do you and your horses do???

Sometimes we just hang out









and that if that is what you do, then share :wink:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

My big girl and I!
We have a plan to go hunting once the season starts! She has some power in that tank, in spite of her insistence that she is a plod :loveshower:
I really hope this photo works!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I just hang out with my smaller girls whilst I struggle with my weight (and have heaps of fun on the big girl!)
We're having weekly lessons now so I'm hoping the fat will shift! Martha is building up her top line and looking awesome


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

EquineBovine said:


> We have a plan to go hunting once the season starts! She has some power in that tank, in spite of her insistence that she is a plod :loveshower:


Aires insists that he's a plod, too. However, I have seen that boy canter and really move, so he's not fooling me. The goob. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Forgot to add that this was my first canter on her and my first canter since July last year when I had my injury. So yes it's a bit sloppy and I look like a blob but it was so friking awesome I don't care 

Aries I think is on the same wave length as Martha. If I pretend to be tired I'll get more food haha


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

EquineBovine said:


> Aries I think is on the same wave length as Martha. If I pretend to be tired I'll get more food haha


A few years ago, we went on a trail ride with a friend on her quarab gelding. Aires dragged his feet the entire way out. At one point, I was a quarter of a mile behind her (luckily we were on an open flat, so could see each other). When we started toward home, all of a sudden Aires perked up and picked his pace up to a nice, forward walk. Even trotted with just a bare squeeze of my legs. I love him to death, but sometimes... :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

EquineBovine said:


> Forgot to add that this was my first canter on her and my first canter since July last year when I had my injury. So yes it's a bit sloppy and I look like a blob but it was so friking awesome I don't care



You so DO NOT look blob like, so please stop being down on yourself.

First canter on new horse and since injury, yeah I know that feeling, and yes just absolutely fricking awesome.....
http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Chickadee223 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm just here to look at the lovely pictures of you all and your sweet horsies, as I'm still recovering from my tumble (well, and also bc I very unfortunately do not have a horse of my own).

But, I love seeing your photos! So, keep 'em coming


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> You so DO NOT look blob like, so please stop being down on yourself.
> 
> First canter on new horse and since injury, yeah I know that feeling, and yes just absolutely fricking awesome.....


 Thanks :loveshower: We are our own harshest critics!
It was breath taking  She's got so much power! I'll post some more photos once I have them! Got some cool action shots over the logs too!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if you photoshopped out the barrel and white/black blob behind you, this would be an excellent photo/portrait


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*not "doing"much, but more plus sized than ever*

I am currently without a mount, and having persistent back issues, so not riding very much at all. these photos are from the last few years, mostly goofing off. I actually tried barrel racing . . ONCE . . and that's why I still have back issues (I was not prepared for the acceleration at the last barrell and jammed my back badly).

































the last photo is of a friend's horse, that I get to ride now and then.
otherwise, I am enjoying see what you all do.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Beautiful horses!
Any one handy with photoshop lol


----------



## Chickadee223 (Mar 7, 2016)

EquineBovine said:


> Beautiful horses!
> Any one handy with photoshop lol


If you use a Mac computer there are really great photo enhancing features in iPhoto. I bet you could get those barrels out of there that way (it's worth a try, anyhow!)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Finally found a pic of me and my monster. I've lost about 60lbs since this pic.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Look at his little pink snoot!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He burns easily in summer, but will not tolerate a long-nose fly mask (or a fly mask at all) and hates me to apply sunscreen. He's such a goob.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

The joy of white faces!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Whoever says heavier people aren't athletic never met you ladies.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Martha reckons she should just be a paddock ornament :wink:


----------

